# obama vs. clinton?



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 9, 2008)

your opinions?

p.s. if this is um against the rules, then sorry :/


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Barak Obama will get the nerd vote, as his name sounds like it's in Klingon


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 9, 2008)

I vote for Obama cuz he's black


----------



## paOol (Apr 9, 2008)

hmmm, interesting results so far.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 9, 2008)

Not really, this a global board and with that being said if you can't vote for either why should you waste a second of your life hearing what either fuck tard has to say? Quite surprised to see people from France praising Obama, or guys from Brazil with Obama in their sig. Like why the hell would anyone care? Let the American's make their poor choices so we can all bitch afterwards and call it a day. I'd say 1.8% of GBAtemp's USA members are either legal citizens or old enough to vote so again...who gives a shit? All 3 will slowly take away one right after another. Land of the free my ass


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 9, 2008)

someone ..is..angry at the US gov... :[


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> someone ..is..angry at the US gov... :[



Yes, every sane and right-minded person.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 9, 2008)

being non-american I voted both are disgusting because I have no idea what i'm talking about


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I don't like any of them on either sides. I look forward to another year of still not registering to vote.

Oh, and I just saw Obama promoting himself on an ad on TV. Here is one of the things it had printed on the screen:
"Invest in $150 billion in alternate energy sources."

Way to have grammatical errors on your 30 second TV spot.


----------



## PapiChulo (Apr 9, 2008)

The Clintons seriously need to crawl back in their hole. The He-Clinton signed Gramm/Leach/Bliley which deregulated banking and caused a great deal of the mess we're in now. And Hildabeast was pro-Nafta, pro-Outsourcing, which she's flip-flopping on now. Plus she got paid bank by the pharma industry to whore out middle America to the drug peddlers.

Incidentally Phil Gramm of Gramm/Leach/Bliley is McCains Campaign Co-Chair. Both political parties are all on the same team.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 9, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> Not really, this a global board and with that being said if you can't vote for either why should you waste a second of your life hearing what either fuck tard has to say? Quite surprised to see people from France praising Obama, or guys from Brazil with Obama in their sig. Like why the hell would anyone care? Let the American's make their poor choices so we can all bitch afterwards and call it a day. I'd say 1.8% of GBAtemp's USA members are either legal citizens or old enough to vote so again...who gives a shit? All 3 will slowly take away one right after another. Land of the free my ass


I agree. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We need a GBATemp Political Party. Then we will take over all countries and repeal DMCA.


----------



## spokenrope (Apr 9, 2008)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> I don't like any of them on either sides. I look forward to another year of still not registering to vote.
> 
> Oh, and I just saw Obama promoting himself on an ad on TV. Here is one of the things it had printed on the screen:
> "Invest in $150 billion in alternate energy sources."
> ...



Can you back that up with any proof?

Obama is the only candidate that cares at all about net neutrality, which should matter to pretty much everybody who uses the internet.  He's also the only candidate running that is anti government lobbyists, which is also a huge deal to me.

I could probably sit here and list a dozen reasons that Obama is awesome (though not perfect - I don't get to hand pick who runs, so I'll probably never be 100% satisfied with any presidential candidate).  But the point is that I'll be voting for him instead of *against* somebody else this November (fingers crossed) which is pretty remarkable.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 9, 2008)

He's also a candidate who opposes video games.

(via Gamepolitics)


----------



## spokenrope (Apr 9, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> He's also a candidate who opposes video games.
> 
> (via Gamepolitics)



I might be wrong, but all I remember is that Obama has said things along the lines of "Parents could do a lot better than to let their kids sit around playing video games all day."  Which is something that I would probably agree with.  To my knowledge though, I've never seen anything about Obama pushing any actual legislation against video games the way others (Clinton) have.


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 9, 2008)

spokenrope said:
			
		

> jumpman17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of that quote? I can't find the video anywhere yet, but I think it's a new one as I haven't seen it before. But I had time to read that line twice and still saw it the same way. I'll post the clip if I can find it.

*EDIT:* So Bill Clinton stopped by to campaign for Hilary a couple of weeks ago. And just a few days ago we had Chelsea Clinton stop by to do the same. But all that really says to me is: "I want your vote, but not quite enough to stop by myself, but I'll send every other member of my family over."

*EDIT 2:* Aha! They show the part with my quote at 1:23:
http://www.thepittsburghchannel.com/video/...5145/index.html

*EDIT 3:* But this one doesn't show the grammatical error, weird:
http://link.brightcove.com/services/link/b...bctid1475273713


----------



## robi (Apr 10, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> Not really, this a global board and with that being said if you can't vote for either why should you waste a second of your life hearing what either fuck tard has to say? Quite surprised to see people from France praising Obama, or guys from Brazil with Obama in their sig. Like why the hell would anyone care? Let the American's make their poor choices so we can all bitch afterwards and call it a day. I'd say 1.8% of GBAtemp's USA members are either legal citizens or old enough to vote so again...who gives a shit? All 3 will slowly take away one right after another. Land of the free my ass



Given that the US sees itself as a world leader of sorts I personally think it would be nice for the rest of the world to like the president. In this day and age the US presidency does not just affect Americans, but globally. I'd also personally like to see the US in a better global standing.

I also have the feeling that there are a lot of people under 18 here so they can't vote even if they wanted to


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 11, 2008)

Don't really care, Bill Clinton got his chance, no more Clintons ^^


----------



## SchuchWun (May 21, 2008)

THey both are going to be assassinated if they win. The new world order won't let this happen.


----------



## Damademan3 (May 21, 2008)

i prefer Obama even tho i have talked with both a lot. i work in tv news in Iowa so last summer thats all i did. Walk and talk with ever candidate. The nicest candidatebama, Rudest: McCain-He yelled at all of us photographers when HE invited us to his event to get out because we had our lights on. Funniest: Bill Richardson. Overall Best Person: Edwards- I would vote for edwards but he didnt catch on very well. He is a great guy i just think he lacks a personable personality.


----------



## MaHe (May 21, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> Not really, this a global board and with that being said if you can't vote for either why should you waste a second of your life hearing what either fuck tard has to say? Quite surprised to see people from France praising Obama, or guys from Brazil with Obama in their sig. Like why the hell would anyone care?


Erm. I dare say the two most influental and powerful men in the world are the Pope and the president of United States.  They affect the whole world, not just Catholics or United States. Then again, it will affect your private life little no matter where you live.


----------

